# Husqvarna max bar size



## Silvan (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi folks,

I have a Husqvarna 254XP saw, but I can't seem to find any concrete information on the maximum bar size /chain it can really take.

One site I looked at sugested it might be up to 20" but then another site I looked at said it could take a 24". It would be amazing if I could get a 24" without blowing it up or putting too much strain on the thing, that seems unlikely as a third site has just said they go up to an 18" bar for the 254. Can anyone please advise me?

(Any advice on where best to shop for one?)

Cheers folks


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 9, 2016)

All depends what you're cutting. 24" is a long bar for 55cc


----------



## Silvan (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks, so you mean it might take a 24" but not for a massive oak/hardwood tree? It's all for tree felling and logging, no milling or anything.

How about if I said I could be cutting pretty much anything as the job requires (in terms of felling and logging)  What would be the max length without abusing my saw too much?


----------



## greengreer (Dec 9, 2016)

20" is a good sized bar for that saw. it may be ok with 24 but personally I think thats too much.


----------



## ATH (Dec 9, 2016)

You'll have better luck in the Chainsaw section of the forum.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Dec 9, 2016)

Silvan said:


> Thanks, so you mean it might take a 24" but not for a massive oak/hardwood tree? It's all for tree felling and logging, no milling or anything.
> 
> How about if I said I could be cutting pretty much anything as the job requires (in terms of felling and logging)  What would be the max length without abusing my saw too much?



The answer is no. You don't get a one size fits all answer, because one size doesn't fit all. That saw will handle pretty much anything with a 16" bar. 18, 20, 24... depends on the type of wood, cutting conditions, elevation, temperature, etc. etc. Not to mention that saw is at least 20 yrs old. What it could handle new has very little to do with what it can handle now.


----------



## JimMorrison (Dec 9, 2016)

Goggle 254xp specs. OEM recommended max bar size will be on there.


----------



## Silvan (Dec 10, 2016)

Great, thanks very much for you help  Oh I didn't spot the chainsaw section!


----------



## troutbum (Dec 10, 2016)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/chainsaw.9/


----------

